# New 06 Tuscany v New 08 Icon



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have found 2 new Ti frames which I'm interested but am wanting your opinions if the difference in price given similar components. The Tuscany is $1000 USD less than the Icon, I have yet to ride either, but am wanting your opinions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nevermind, I pulled the trigger on the Tuscany, the price was too good to pass up.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to have both. I've had the Tuscany since 05 its an 06 model with the none integrated H/S. I've only had the Icon 3 weeks and done one decent ride. I need to ride the Icon more to come to a proper conclusion. However I would say that the Icon is a little sharper, a tad more responsive and feels lighter to pedal. My Tuscany's got a Reynolds Ouzo Comp fork. and rides like a dream, superb for long distances. When I ride the Tuscany at some point in the ride I always get the feeling "this is nice" I haven't had that yet with the Icon.

If you don't race I reckon you've made the right choice.with the Tuscany.
So ! ENJOY.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

I've had an 06 Tuscany since 06 and I love it. I was on my weekend group jaunt last Saturday and there were lots of nice new bikes showing up from year end clearance sales. Sitting on my Tuscany, I had zero new bike envy.


----------

